# Golf Driving Range



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like to know if there is a Golf Driving Range or practice area within Dubai, If not where is the nearest one?:tongue1:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No individual driving ranges. You have to go to one of the golf courses.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl,

I really hate to see someone hates the UAE / Dubai as much as your signature says.

Can we do anything to make it better for you ?

A year is a long time to be living miserably.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ccr said:


> Jynxgirl,
> 
> I really hate to see someone hates the UAE / Dubai as much as your signature says.
> 
> ...


Make the staring go away. Left turns enabled. Family owned businesses actually run by the family. Maids stopped being abused on a regular basis and people not turning a blind eye. People not to be paid based on their passport and instead their experience and worth. Expats making double the amount they do at 'home' but think a 20 dirham tip on a 200 bill is fine. Blah blah blah blah. 

No. It is what is is.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wrong Jynx, there is inequality in every country even the USA, it is what you make it!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

:focus:

Thunderbird, there is a driving range just across the road from you at the Emirates golf course, there is also a 9 hole course. 30dhs for a bucket of balls.

We used to have forum nights there, I want to get back practicing so may join you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> think a 20 dirham tip on a 200 bill is fine.


Isn't it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Isn't it?


 

:focus:

I hit balls down in the grassish areas downstairs  works well enough except for the staring.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> :focus:
> 
> Thunderbird, there is a driving range just across the road from you at the Emirates golf course, there is also a 9 hole course. 30dhs for a bucket of balls.
> 
> We used to have forum nights there, I want to get back practicing so may join you.


Absolutely Mikey, I would like that very much, Hopefully we could go together and that way I won't get lost, you know where I am.


----------

